# mod_rewrite vor- und nachteile



## obaran (3. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei eine neue Webseite ins Netz zu stellen.
Dabei wollte ich das Apache Modul mod_rewrite verwenden.

Ich habe schon ein bisschen über das Thema gelesen, in Richtung Suchmaschinenoptimierung
und co., bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob das Modul das Richtige ist, kennt ihr 
vor- bzw. nachteile von diesem Modul?
Kann man von außen irgendwie herausfinden ob dieses Modul verwendet wird?
Kennt ihr größere Webseiten die dieses Modul ebenfalls verwenden?

Vielen Dank, Gruß
Oli


----------



## SilentWarrior (3. Februar 2006)

Gegen die Verwendung von mod_rewrite ist prinzipiell nichts einzuwenden – wie du schon erwähnt hast, ist es sehr hilfreich in Bezug auf SEO. Wenn du allerdings nur simple Umbenennungen vornehmen willst, solltest du dir vielleicht überlegen, mod_alias stattdessen zu verwenden – das kann zwar weniger, ist aber afaik auch weniger rechenintensiv.



			
				obaran hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann man von außen irgendwie herausfinden ob dieses Modul verwendet wird?


Meistens sieht man das sowieso anhand der aufgerufenen URL. Wieso wäre es denn schlimm, wenn man das irgendwie sehen könnte?


----------



## Gumbo (3. Februar 2006)

Der einzige mir eingefallene Nachteil ist, dass das Modul zusätzlich den Webserver beansprucht. Dies ist doch gegenüber der besseren Benutzungsfreundlichkeit eher unerheblich.
Der Einsatz hat neben der besseren Benutzungsfreundlichkeit auch den Vorteil, dass das System, das im Hintergrund läuft, nach Außen weniger durchscheint und damit böswillige Manipulationen damit schwieriger sind.


----------



## obaran (6. Februar 2006)

Danke für die Antworten.



> Zitat von *SilentWarrior*
> 
> 
> > Zitat von *obaran*
> ...


Nein schlimm wäre es nicht, nur mein Bedenken wäre es das die Suchmaschinen
irgendwann meinen könnten das Seiten die das verwenden als nicht mehr so relevant
angesehen werden, weil irgendwelche Leute dieses Modul missbrauchen um damit
Suchmaschinen etwas vorzugaukeln.



> Zitat von *SilentWarrior*
> Wenn du allerdings nur simple Umbenennungen vornehmen willst, solltest du dir vielleicht
> überlegen, mod_alias stattdessen zu verwenden


Hmm na ja ich wollte das Modul dazu verwenden bestehende Favoriten, Links in
Suchmaschinen etc. nach einem relaunch abzufangen und auf die neue Seite zu leiten,
und um die Seite etwas benutzerfreundlicher zu machen (Menüpunkte als
Unterverzeichnisse anzeigen lassen etc.).
Kann mir da mod_alias weiterhelfen?

Wie stark ist denn die Serverbelastung so von mod_rewrite, in Bezug auf Page
Impressions?
Z.b. bei 2,5 Mio. PI's im Monatsschnitt.


GrußOli
​


----------



## obaran (13. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?  

Wüsste denn einer an welches Forum oder so ich mich sonst wenden könnte?

Danke und gruß
Oli


----------



## Gumbo (13. Februar 2006)

Module wie „mod_rewrite“ können in dem Sinne gar nicht missbraucht werden, dass sie für böse Zwecke benutzt werden, da sie nur auf Anfragen an den Webserver reagieren können. Das Gegenteil ist eher der Fall: dieses Modul wird unter anderem häfig dazu genutzt, redundante Adressen zu eliminieren, indem auf die neue Adresse mit der entsprechenden Begründung (HTTP-Statuscode) verweisen.
In welchem Maße der Einsatz des Moduls den Webserver zusätzlich belastet, hängt vor allem davon ab, wie geschickt das Modul eingesetzt wird. Dies fängt schon mit einem gut durchdachten URL-Design an und endet schließlich bei den exakt spezifizierten „mod_rewrite“-Regeln. Denn je genauer und definitiver ein Muster ist, desto weniger muss dieses Muster auf etwaige passende Anfragen geprüft werden.


----------



## SilentWarrior (13. Februar 2006)

obaran hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hmm na ja ich wollte das Modul dazu verwenden bestehende Favoriten, Links in
> Suchmaschinen etc. nach einem relaunch abzufangen und auf die neue Seite zu leiten,
> und um die Seite etwas benutzerfreundlicher zu machen (Menüpunkte als
> Unterverzeichnisse anzeigen lassen etc.).
> Kann mir da mod_alias weiterhelfen?


Bestimmt. mod_rewrite braucht man eigentlich nur, wenn man ganz komplizierte Dinge wie tageszeit- oder IP-abhängige Weiterleitungen braucht, aber das wird bei dir wohl nicht der Fall sein.


----------

